# Do I need a low-tone or high-tone horn?



## jimmy_gio (May 4, 2007)

Hey guys I have a little problem. My horn does not work. Not the fuse. When i lock the doors the horn beeps, and also if the alarm goes off. But when I try to honk from the horn it will not work. Which horn do I need? Low tone or high tone? Thanks a lot.
Jimmy
edit: 96 jetta 2.0L


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Do I need a low-tone or high-tone horn? (jimmy_gio)*

There are two different horns on the car. One for the alarm, and one for the steering wheel.
The steering wheel horn is located behind the bumper, in the fender. I would take the horn off and go get a similar replacement.
It really doesn't matter what tone you get, as long as there is a horn.


----------



## dirtyhands (May 9, 2011)

*Dear JDriver1.8t,*

I have the same problem as jimmy-gio, can I just disconnect the horn from the ground on the alarm side and still have the steering wheel horn in tact? can I just cut the live wire and be done if I am never interested in using my alarm horn again? please let me know if that will work, or if I actually have to to the replacement. Thanks. This is an old car and the doors dont even lock, i just want to never hear the alarm again. 

Please Help!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

And, the answer is (essentially) the same:
They're separate horns. There's a dedicated horn for the alarm; the 'normal' horn (actually, two horns) is its own thing.
(Hint: note how the note and tone are different between the two.)

Rather than cutting the wires to the alarm horn, though, why not just unplug it?


----------

